# [H] oldhammer, specialis games, books, badges [W] Cash [UK]



## millest (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi folks, the mass clear our has resulted in the following oldhammer, books, badges and bits being found and as a result offered for sale. All prices include UK shipping and any paypal fees, overseas shipping is available but will be via international recorded so could be costly. All prices are also open to offers so feel free to give me a go.
pics are in this blog post here: http://millests.blogspot.co.uk/2015/08/clearing-out-oldhammer-books-badges-and.html - just to save killing the thread with pics
Up for grabs are:
1 - 5 man arbites squad - inc proctor, grenade, shotgun, bolter and mk1 arbiter with bolter - £35
2 - 10 man praetorian squad - 9 lasguns, 1 serg - £35
3 - space crusade (?) plastic dreadnought - £20
4 - artemis helmeted head and right arm - £15
5 – limited edition mkIII forgeworld boarding marine - £20
6 – 6 space crusade or space hulk terminators with flamer attachments and bases - £25
7 – valedor campaign book - £12.50
8 – damnos campaign book - £12.50
9 – pandorax campaign book - £12.50
10 – damocles campaign book - £12.50
11 – crusade of fire campaign book - £12.50
12 – stonghold assault campaign book - £12.50
13 – escalation campaign book - £12.50
14 – space marine codex - £12.50
15 – dark angels codex - £12.50
16 – apocalypse campaign book - £17.50
17 – warhammer vissions 16 - £5
18 – leman russ punisher cannon - £7
19 – various badges and bracelet – red khorne bracelet £4, nurgle badge (yellow) £4 ea, Tyranid badge £4, Assault marking £4, eye of horus £4, Tactical marking £6, black ad mech icon £6, Imperial eagle brass pin £7, ad mech pin £7
20 – various 28mm bases £5


----------



## millest (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi folks, the massive “ive been ripped off by a builder” sale continues with new items, updated prices and list.
Again more oldhammer, books, badges and bits being found and as a result offered for sale. 
All prices include UK shipping and any paypal fees, overseas shipping is available but will be via international recorded so could be costly. All prices are also open to offers so feel free to give me a go
Updated list of all that’s up for grabs is:
1 - 5 man arbites squad - inc proctor, grenade, shotgun, bolter and mk1 arbiter with bolter - £35
2 - space crusade (?) plastic dreadnought - £15
3 – Figure case with 5 inserts holding 32 models per tray – total of 160 models. Can cope with 32mm and 40mm bases - £35
4 - Champions of fenris - £17.50
5 - Sentinels of terra - £17.50
6 - latest Dark angels codex - £25
7 – latest Blood angels codex - £25
8 – latest Space wolves codex - £25
9 – forgeworld aeronautica imperialis - £25
10 – various badges and bracelet – red khorne bracelet £4, nurgle badge (yellow) £4 ea, Tyranid badge £4, Tactical marking £6, Imperial eagle brass pin £7, Ad mech pin £7
11 – apocolypse imperial targetting templates £20
12 – forgeworld Sabre platforms with lascannons, partially assembled £20 each but open to offers on them and will deal for multiples
13 – forgeworld tarantula platforms with heavy bolters, partially assembled £17.50 each but open to offers on them and will deal for multiples
14 – limited ad mech car stickers pack of 2 - £7.50
15 – white dwarf - £4
16 – KR multicase foam insert – half width, quarter depth holds 25 models - £7
pics can be found here : http://millests.blogspot.co.uk/2015/09/apologies-again-another-sales-place.html
thanks for looking


----------

